# Can't install "tablet" apps? On Alpha 3.5.



## soccerdude21490 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm on Alpha 3.6 and still can't install any kind of tablet apps from market. Apps such as ZeroPC, News360, etc. -- I knew there was a market fix to install these apps but I know that was implemented into the later alphas. Are only certain apps compatable still?

Thanks.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

HOW MANY TIMES DOES THIS HAVE TO BE ANSWERED!? GO SEARCH.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

soccerdude21490 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm on Alpha 3.6 and still can't install any kind of tablet apps from market. Apps such as ZeroPC, News360, etc. -- I knew there was a market fix to install these apps but I know that was implemented into the later alphas. Are only certain apps compatable still?
> 
> Thanks.


There is no alpha 3.6, it's 3.5. You need to install the gapps.zip file. It is not included in any of the Cyanogen Mod alphas.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

PainToad said:


> HOW MANY TIMES DOES THIS HAVE TO BE ANSWERED!? GO SEARCH.


Be nice man, the guy is a noob.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

The market allows you to download and install apps that are gingerbread (android 2.0) compatible, which is what CM7 uses.

Some tablet apps are only made for tablets, and are only able to be installed on honeycomb (android 3.0).

When ice cream sandwich (android 4.0, CM9) comes out, you will be able to run those tablet apps.

There are some but not many gingerbread apps that are formatted to look nicely on a tablet, however.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> The market allows you to download and install apps that are gingerbread (android 2.0) compatible, which is what CM7 uses.
> 
> Some tablet apps are only made for tablets, and are only able to be installed on honeycomb (android 3.0).
> 
> ...


2.3 not 2.0


----------

